# 1967 Advice for Girls (from Seventeen Magazine)



## JaniceM (Jul 3, 2022)

'It is the nature of good taste to be pleasantly unobtrusive.'

'Nothing is more disenchanting than the sight of a girl frantically yanking at her hem in a futile effort to hide her garters from the public while she sits.”

https://intothegloss.com/2014/02/seventeen-magazine-advice/


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> 'It is the nature of good taste to be pleasantly unobtrusive.'
> 
> 'Nothing is more disenchanting than the sight of a girl frantically yanking at her hem in a futile effort to hide her garters from the public while she sits.”
> 
> https://intothegloss.com/2014/02/seventeen-magazine-advice/


LOL...I was only 12... I wasn't in the market for garters..

*Tips For Not Being Such a Skank*

-'Cross your ankles if you like, but never your knees. Why? Try it in front of a mirror and see.”

-'Too much skin, too much leg, too much perfume, too much makeup labels you a girl to be whistled at rather than loved.”

-'Nothing is more disenchanting than the sight of a girl frantically yanking at her hem in a futile effort to hide her garters from the public while she sits.”

-'Why do you suppose most road signs are printed on shiny white or yellow backgrounds? The better to see the curves. The same thing happens on girls.”

-'Swimsuits belong at waterside, not in the street. There’s no excuse for placing oneself on display.”

-'Some girls can use nothing but eyeliner, blusher and lipstick and still end up looking like a lady clown.”


*You're Fat; Stop Being So Fat*

-'Meal at a friend’s house? Take a little of everything, but imagine you are a frail 19th century beauty and eat like a bird.”

-'What happens when you return from your summer holiday ten pounds heavier? Let us hope the condition is temporary. Meanwhile, you have to dress to minimize.”

-'Chinese restaurants are kind to dieters. Have only a half-cup of rice... Dessert? Make it one fortune cookie.”

-'These are the basic foods you should eat every day:

1 egg

6 ounces of meat, poultry, fish, or cheese

2 servings of fruit

3 servings of vegetables, one of them a deep yellow or dark leafy green, one a small potato

3 glasses of milk

3 slices of bread

3 small pats of butter'


-'A pretty figure can do a great deal for a girl, even more than a pretty face.”

-'Never underestimate the importance of your girdle.”


*Your Vocal Chords Should Be Ashamed*

-'How pretty do you _sound_? You can’t expect to charm a royal ball or end up with Rex Harrison with sloppy speech habits.”


-'Hold a matchstick in your teeth the next time you phone your best friend. Can she tell it’s there? If so, you need practice.”


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2022)

The meaning of "skank", then and now, are worlds apart.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2022)

Pinky said:


> The meaning of "skank", then and now, are worlds apart.


OMG..isn't that the truth ?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 3, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> 'Nothing is more disenchanting than the sight of a girl frantically yanking at her hem in a futile effort to hide her garters from the public while she sits.”


Devastating, I am sure!  LOL


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...I was only 12... I wasn't in the market for garters..


If this isn't too dumb a question- how did you hold your stockings up?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> If this isn't too dumb a question- how did you hold your stockings up?


I wore socks.. at 12...


----------



## Della (Jul 3, 2022)

I remember getting my first mini-skirt in 1967 and doing the yank thing to keep my garters covered.  A friend told me about this new type of stocking called pantyhose that solved the problem.

I also remember walking down High Street in Columbus in my new mini-skirt and a boy driving by, running into a parking sign.  Heh.

I think the "skank" and other bold print headings in the article were inserted by our present day writer.  I lived by those magazines (Seventeeen, Glamour, Mademoiselle) like they were Bibles and I'm sure they never used the word skank and the advice about eating like a bird when you're a guest wasn't about being fat but well mannered.

That diet advice isn't too bad except for the three glasses of milk a day.  That was whole milk back then, 165 calories for 8 ounces and most dinner goblets held about 12 ounces so that would be about 735 calories all by itself.  Milk has always been a down fall for me.  Particularly since I like it best with cookies.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 3, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I wore socks.. at 12...


Oh, you had to wear uniforms?


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 3, 2022)

Della said:


> I remember getting my first mini-skirt in 1967 and doing the yank thing to keep my garters covered.  A friend told me about this new type of stocking called pantyhose that solved the problem.
> 
> I also remember walking down High Street in Columbus in my new mini-skirt and a boy driving by, running into a parking sign.  Heh.
> 
> ...


Before we heard of pantyhose, some of us girls used safety pins- thinking they were less gross and old-fashioned than garters!  Worked fine- til a safety pin popped open at inconvenient times!


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 3, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> If this isn't too dumb a question- how did you hold your stockings up?




My dear , we wore pretty suspender belts...


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 3, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> My dear , we wore pretty suspender belts...View attachment 227707
> 
> View attachment 227706


Much prettier than the ones I remember!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 3, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> If this isn't too dumb a question- how did you hold your stockings up?


In the US, with a garter belt, in the UK, with a suspender belt. My lady just loves seamed stockings and it's my privilege to grope her legs, sorry, to straighten her seams. Got to get it right you know!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Oh, you had to wear uniforms?


Oh yes all schools in the Uk have to wear Uniforms..


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes all schools in the Uk have to wear Uniforms..


That sucks.  All the great fashions the UK "gave" to us in the 1960s, and you weren't allowed to wear them to school?  

I was only 9-10 then, but had the brightly-colored dresses, etc.  One of my brothers was more conservative, but I recall the other with his Beatle boots, paisley shirts, etc.  The only thing our schools complained about back then was if a guy's hair was "too long."


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oh yes all schools in the Uk have to wear Uniforms..


... it's absolutely fine to wear Uniforms..  it means that kids don't get singled out for not having the latest fashion to wear to school..  and be bullied for it 

I remember when I was a kid, my aunt and uncle who visited from Toronto said they wished that school uniform was mandatory in schools in Canada,  as it is here because it was costing them fortunes to continually buy my cousins the latest fashion to wear to school

Time to wear fashion clothes when the kids get out of school, and on weekends.. as we did when we were young


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ... it's absolutely fine to wear Uniforms..  it means that kids don't get singled out for not having the latest fashion to wear to school..  and be bullied for it
> 
> I remember when I was a kid, my aunt and uncle who visited from Toronto said they wished that school uniform was mandatory in schools in Canada,  as it is here because it was costing them fortunes to continually buy my cousins the latest fashion to wear to school
> 
> Time to wear fashion clothes when the kids get out of school, and on weekends.. as we did when we were young


I agree, there are good points for uniforms.  but I never encountered any schools that required them til my youngest was near the end of elementary school.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I agree, there are good points for uniforms.  but I never encountered any schools that required them til my youngest was near the end of elementary school.


We have never NOT had school uniforms in this country...  of course different schools have different uniforms.. but they're all standard  school colours whatever colours they may be.

Example.. my DD's school..  was Blue Cardigans/sweaters... grey skirts/ trousers.. blue shirts, and school colour ties.. blue striped and Burgundy Blazers..... all children must wear black shoes.. 

My school was Navy cardigans.. navy skirts/trousers.. Green shirts... school colours in the tie, Black Blazers ...  but we were permitted to wear any shoes we liked.. so we got wearing Platform shoes which were in fashion at the time..


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> We have never NOT had school uniforms in this country...  of course different schools have different uniforms.. but they're all standard  school colours whatever colours they may be.
> 
> Example.. my DD's school..  was Blue Cardigans/sweaters... grey skirts/ trousers.. blue shirts, and school colour ties.. blue striped and Burgundy Blazers..... all children must wear black shoes..
> 
> My school was Navy cardigans.. navy skirts/trousers.. Green shirts... school colours in the tie, Black Blazers ...  but we were permitted to wear any shoes we liked.. so we got wearing Platform shoes which were in fashion at the time..


Sounds nice!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2022)

Even Prince George and Princess Charlotte have to wear school uniform


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Even Prince George and Princess Charlotte have to wear school uniform


Awww, they're so cute!!


----------



## Remy (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 8, 2022)

Pinky said:


> The meaning of "skank", then and now, are worlds apart.


What did skank mean then and what does it mean now? I was thinking it meant the same in both eras.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2022)

Where I went to school @OneEyedDiva, the word "skank" meant smelly or dirty. At least, that's what *I *thought it meant .. then again, I was quite naive.

Now, I believe it means one has loose morals. 

https://www.yourdictionary.com/skank


----------



## Pinky (Jul 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> We have never NOT had school uniforms in this country...  of course different schools have different uniforms.. but they're all standard  school colours whatever colours they may be.
> 
> Example.. my DD's school..  was Blue Cardigans/sweaters... grey skirts/ trousers.. blue shirts, and school colour ties.. blue striped and Burgundy Blazers..... all children must wear black shoes..
> 
> My school was Navy cardigans.. navy skirts/trousers.. Green shirts... school colours in the tie, Black Blazers ...  but we were permitted to wear any shoes we liked.. so we got wearing Platform shoes which were in fashion at the time..


@hollydolly 

Hols, over here, only students in Private or Catholic schools wear uniforms. I wish public schools would implement uniform wear as well. Clothing a teen-ager costs a lot these days .. and not all parents can afford the latest in fashion. It's enough that kids have tablets, cellphones, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> Hols, over here, only students in Private or Catholic schools wear uniforms. I wish public schools would implement uniform wear as well. Clothing a teen-ager costs a lot these days .. and not all parents can afford the latest in fashion. It's enough that kids have tablets, cellphones, etc.


Exactly .. this is what makes it fair with regard Uniforms in the UK..all schools wear them regardless of public or private.. Incidentally a Public school here is a fee paying school.. an ordinary non fee  paying school is called a Comprehensive..

Either one can have pupils go to University if they get good grades, but kids from Public schools go more often.. than those from Comprehensives..


----------



## Pepper (Jul 8, 2022)

I was saving an original copy of Seventeen, since I was about 15! because even back then I knew I was getting scammed.  The headline of the story, front page no less, was along the lines of "How to hide from him that you're SMART."

I lost it in Superstorm Sandy, along with my leather bound 100+ year old copy of Chaucer's works.


----------



## Bella (Jul 8, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> *If this isn't too dumb a question- how did you hold your stockings up?*





Mizmo said:


> *My dear , we wore pretty suspender belts...View attachment 227707*
> 
> View attachment 227706



When I was thirteen years old and we wore something like this ... called an open bottom girdle, with panties underneath, to hold up stockings. You didn't want to wear the kind with legs because then you'd have to pull it all the way down to pee and then pull it back up. This kind, with the open bottom, was better because you could just pull your panties to the side, tinkle and wipe, instead of yanking it down and up. And you didn't have to struggle with straightening out your stockings which would be down around your ankles. 

I didn't see what we call a garter belt until later.






Thank God pantyhose soon followed. I hated this thing! 

Bella


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 8, 2022)

I did not wear long stockings at that age . We all wore regulation knee socks .... part of uniform until I left school which was at age 15. 
My Dad became ill so I had to help bring in the bread so to speak.  I started working in an office and wore lisle stockings with three garters on each leg .  I had to knot them as my legs were too skinny....

 We were always afraid one would snap so wore at least two. Nylon stockings were available but too expensive and in short supply.  In the summer we would put tan lotion on our legs and we would even draw a line up the back with black pencil so people would think we had nylon stockings on.  My best girl friend never could get a straight line on mine. She blamed it on my legs and I believed her...

I remember my mother wearing one as in the pic above but I never did. Wore the garters for years. Then a cotton suspender belt.
 Couldn't afford the lacy stuff.  Pantyhose were a long way off then.


----------

